# Goose bones? (need quick answer pls!)



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My source for the deer bones and the buffalo bones just phoned and left a message saying they have located some goose bones for me, do I want them?

Anyone ever fed goose? Would that be the same as feeding turkey backs and such?

Not sure if I want them - my freezer if pretty full!!! But I would hate to turn down more free stuff, and I'm lovin' the variety.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Depends on what parts they have. Goose will be tougher - like turkey.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I've never fed goose but I have fed Jerz turkey necks _and_ drums with no problem.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote:do I want them?


Yes









A local raw shop has everything from cornish hens (OK baby chickens) to ostrich, goose fits nicely in there (when available)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What do Gryff and Keeta say? Yes, mom get the goose!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlWhat do Gryff and Keeta say? Yes, mom get the goose!!!


LOL! No doubt they would love it!! That settles it, I did phone back and left a message saying I was interested, but I haven't heard back yet, so we'll see!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Heck, MSpiker feeds emu!









Let us know how the dogs like it!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark wouldn't touch the emu, when I gave it to him. The cats loved it, but he smelt it, and walked away.. haha..


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomHeck, MSpiker feeds emu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


used to at least until my supplier bailed









My dogs LOVED it.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ris had ground emu once. She enjoyed it.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

[/qoute] A local raw shop has everything from cornish hens (OK baby chickens) to ostrich, goose fits nicely in there (when available) [/quote]

What is and how do I find these local raw / butcher shops? I can't google them, I drive around and can't eyeball them. People around me do not feed BARF. Or even local farms taht may sell or just discard OM / Stomach & Tripe and neck bones? Any tips?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yellow pages...


----------

